# Авиация > Матчасть >  Су-27: как он есть в первом приближении.

## Skylark

Решился открыть "веточку" и "набить" ее определенными материалами по этому изделию. Речь пойдет исключительно о "геометрии", о точности обводов, т.е. о том, что делает из модели, похожей на оригинал, масштабную копию. Надеюсь, тема будет небезынтересна любителям авиации; моделистам, желающим собирать свои шедевры с учетом многочисленных нюансов; 3D-дизайнерам, пытающимся разобраться в разношерстных источниках. В свою очередь, очень рассчитываю на плодотворный диалог с "братьями по оружию"  :Smile: ; готов обсуждать самые разные нюансы конструкции, принимать справедливую критику, обмениваться недостающей информацией... (если "все не засохнет на корню", есть планы по расширению списка (F-15, F-16, F-18, A-10, МиГ-29)). Итак, вперед...

Почему Су-27? Есть несколько основных причин:
1. Убежден: на данный момент времени нет пластика, достойного своего оригинала. А это грустно, поскольку неточная модель крадет красоту, выверенность форм и отточенность линий у реального самолета. Соответственно, рождается довольно искаженный образ по сравнению с тем внутренним порывом, который возникает при виде такого большого натурального изящества!  :Smile: 
2. Имеется задача по созданию 3D-модели "Сухаря" (это моя работа  :Smile: )
3. Собрано немало материалов: замеров, эскизов, фото - что позволяет достаточно точно описать геометрию. 

Как водится, небольшой обзор по уже опубликованной графике. Заранее прошу простить некоторую безаппеляционность моих утверждений или горячность оценок. Все только ради искусства!  :Smile:  Скажу сразу: я с огромным уважением отношусь к большинству графических материалов, в которых видна определенная работа, а авторы не замечены в тупом плагиате. Да и без ошибок не бывает...

1. Графика Алексея Михеева (в монографии издательства "Полигон", книге Андрея Фомина "Су-27. История истребителя”). Если по прорисовкам конструкции и «рентгенам» Алексея, выполненным в разные годы, я могу сказать – НЕВЕРОЯТНО (но факт), то сами чертежики неоднозначны. Если «полигоновская» работа была первой ласточкой, не точной, но, кстати, очень хорошо проработанной в деталях, то проекции в книге А. Фомина не радуют даже этим. 
2. Графика Павла Теплова (PKL #3’92). Достойно проработанные чертежики. Главный минус – неточность. А жаль…
3. Графика Вячеслава Глазкова (журнал «Авиация и Время»).
А вот этот материал и будет отправной точкой в дальнейшем обсуждении «геометрии» самолета. Самый большой плюс – точность обводов. Это натуральный Су-27! Заключение не голословное: с автором удалось поговорить на эту тему. Многие собственные замеры реальных самолетов (в данном случае: Су-27) в очередной раз «натуральность» этих чертежей подтверждают. Теперь ложка дегтя: есть досадные ошибки и их немало.
4. Остальные материалы не радуют отсутствием точности еще больше, поэтому здесь приводиться не будут. 


«Отталкиваясь» от п.3, имея на руках эти чертежи, сотни фотографий, большое число эскизов с замерами, попробую «сварить» сборную солянку. Итак, первым делом подкрашу в красный цвет боковик чертежа с проблемными (на мой взгляд) зонами, которые потребуют доработки и  уточнений. Но это уже в следующей мессаге… За сим откланиваюсь…

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Skylark, поддерживаю Ваше намерение двумя руками! И, хотя не являюсь поклонником или, тем более, фанатом этого ероплана чувствую, что работа здесь будет проделана грандиозная, сродни работе по МИГ-29-му.
С искренним уважением.

----------


## Любомирский

Слежу за темой. Очень интересно осбенно в том свете, что на будущий год 2 фирмы завили о намерянии выпустить в 1/72 Су-27.
Сам я давно пытался разобраться, но просто утонул в море графики, чертежей, фотографий. 
Проще с малоизвестными самолетами - информации не много, радуешся каждой фотографии, и для себя все понятно. Сложнее с известными машинами типа Су-27. Информации реально горы, перелопатить нереально, понять что к чему тоже...
В общем, слежу за темой и надеюсь почерпнуть полезную информацию. 
С уважением.

----------


## Skylark

Изображение Diagram #1.
Розовым цветом выделены участки чертежа, по которым у меня имеются возражения и я готов их зафиксировать. Приходится констатировать: поднять тему полной ревизии - задача практически неподъемная (жизни не хватит  :Smile: ). Поэтому: что есть, то - есть...

Пункт №1.
Участок представляет собой "юбку" поворотной части носового конуса. В закрытом положении стыкуется с силовым шпангоутом №1. Здесь достаточно спорно прорисованы: контур стыка в верхней части, крышки люков доступа к оборудованию, форма крышки датчика угла атаки и самих датчиков, форма и размеры крышек антенн, антенны системы госопознавания. К тому же силовое кольцо между радиопрозрачным обтекателем и юбкой отрисовано широковато. Его реальная ширина - 40 мм.  Наклон осесимметричного конуса - 7,5 гр. вниз от строительной горизонтали, а, соответственно, наклон основного ПВД - 4 гр. 
Дополнительная информация будет "прицеплена" далее...

----------


## vomit airways

Замахнуться на такой прототип в плане "геометрии" - это, конечно,
поступок! А в контексте данного ресурса, поступок альтруистический, так как большинство будет лишь "созерцать" ход работы... :Wink: 

Неоднократно пытался заняться тем же и останавливался на неразрешимом для себя - "поймать" точную геометрию общей, так сказать, линии этой машины - изгиба и выгнутости спины и брюха, т.е. тех линий, которые и делают Су-27, образно, "Коброй в броске". Любые фото заявленной степени точности чертежа не помогут, а как добиться точности подобных измерений на живом самолете, точности всех этих "превышений" и "привязок" к мнимой СГФ и возможно ли это в принципе на реальной матчасти? Наверное, это может быть только в специальных материалах КБ по аэродинамике и конструкции...

Очень надеюсь, Саша, по мере развития этого топика, развеять свои сомнения!

Пара лючков с надписями и замками на них по "Пункту №1" где-то валяются у меня в кач. сувенира - могу измерить, но у тебя, кажется, все это есть (когда-то присылал мне эскизик этого узла с клепкой).

----------


## Skylark

2 vomit airways:
Приветствую, Андрей (не ошибаюсь?  :Wink: ).
Никаких великих альтруистических задач перед собой не ставлю...  :Smile: 
Имеющиеся чертежи с минимумом сечений вполне отражают суть самолета, остается немного "подправить" детали, на которые у автора не нашлось сил, времени или желания. Есть точные контуры и есть точные сечения, а с.г.ф при этом не сильно и важна, это ж не рабочие материалы ... 

Пункт №1 (продолжение)
на картинке "details-1" (фото экспоната музея Вооруженных Сил) обозначено несколько характерных размеров и видна совершенно отличная от чертежа верхняя часть стыка. Вдобавок, в верхнем крае носовой части фюзеляжа должны быть вырезы под проушины крепления "юбки" поворотной части к носу (на фото, к сожалению, не видны). Допускаю, что на ряде самолетов этих вырезов нет (может быть "гуляет" ось навеса), но такой верхней части стыка, как на чертежах, я не видел нигде. Также на фото заметен дефлектор ОЛС, который довольно часто мелькает на фото самолетов поздних серий, но который никак не отражен в чертежах. Обращаю внимание на размер и положение крышки антенного люка (выкрашена в белый цвет). У меня размеры несколько разошлись (замеры двух бортов), но на чертежах эти крышки все равно явно мелковаты, да и рядом расположеннные лючки не соответствуют замерам ...

----------


## vomit airways

> Есть точные контуры и есть точные сечения


Э-э-э-э....
Можно задавать вопросы по этой "данности"...?

----------


## Skylark

2 vomit airways:
Cтранноватый у нас диалог получается: я Вам одни вопросы задаю, Вы мне другие... По существу: задавайте любые вопросы, на что смогу ответить - отвечу.

----------


## Serega

саш, все эти отличия могут быть из-за серий. Они же бадяжат самоли не только как надо, но и "как получится".

кроме того, может та машина, что в музее - одна из первых, которую постоянно дорабатывали, и в конце концов самоль стал просто бадяженным.

Эт я к чему. Рисуя самоли для книги миг-29, повылазило столько деталей, что мы с Антохой просто были в шоке. Например - на нескольких самолях есть приклёпанный уголок перед фонарем. Только на нескольких. Так может и тут - на нескольких самолях что-то нестандартное - и тебе как раз такой самоль и попался. 

Так что думаю обобщать тут опасно. и если чертить - то конкретный самоль.

Кстати деталировка этих чертежей что-то не сильно мне понравилась. Помню, там какие-то расхождения по обшивке на килях. В общем смотреть надо.

----------


## Skylark

Привет, Сереж...
Безусловно, "гуляние" размеров и местоположения люков, съемных панелей, обтекателей антенн и т.п. - практика и обычная, и неизбежная... 
Анализ обмеров и множества фотографий самолетов разных серий дает повод для некоторых выводов, которыми я и делюсь здесь. Это в бОльшей степени относится к общей геометрии, чем к конкретным деталям. Но, если точно видно, что какая-то часть самолета практически неизменна от серии к серии, то это уже несоответствие опубликованных чертежей и реала. Я лишь указываю на то, что мне показалось "подозрительным". Меня можно опровергнуть графической или фотографической информацией. Буду только рад - ведь это новые нюансы в истории развития и жизненного цикла самолета. Я не пишу о том, в чем не уверен, хотя допускаю, что могу ошибаться. Например, мне не нравится на чертежах флюгарка датчиков угла атаки и скольжения. К тому же на руках есть промеры этой детальки (кстати, стоявшей на МиГе (они одинаковые) :Smile: ). Просмотрев кучу фот, можно ответственно заявить: на чертежах Су-27 (АиВ) флюгарки прорисованы некорректно. И т.д, и т.п. "В общем, смотреть надо"...  :Smile:

----------


## vomit airways

> Самый большой плюс – точность обводов. Это натуральный Су-27! Заключение не голословное: с автором удалось поговорить на эту тему.


Извини, упустил - да Андрей (со товарищами от морской авиации :Smile: ).

Возможно я забегаю вперед - тогда еще раз извините, но правильно ли я понял, что основные обводы и сечения данного чертежа нужно просто принять "по умолчанию",как наиболее правильные и в дальнейшем в этой теме подтверждений тому или, наоборот, корректировок не последует? :Confused:

----------


## Skylark

2 vomit airways:
Да, я сечения и обводы "принял по умолчанию", ибо корректировать "ОКБ-шные" сечения смысла не вижу никакого...  :Smile: 
Хотя "прокралась" в одно из сечений ошибочка, но об этом позднее...

В файлике "details #1A" общий вид обтекателя и габариты флюгарки датчика угла атаки и скольжения. Ну, и несколько люков на "юбке" - куда их девать.  Много чего еще не хватает, но, в целом, как-то так...

----------


## Skylark

Перед "ковырянием в пункте №2" хотелось бы обозначить место в носовой части Су-27, которое издатели пластика игнорируют (впрочем, как и многое другое). На картинке Details #2 контуром примерно обозначена зона "вздутия" обводов перед козырьком фонаря в районе установки корпуса ОЛС (дабы вписать сей агрегат в обводы носовой части).

----------


## Skylark

Пункт №2.

Фонарь кабины и резервный ПВД...

Собственно к форме никаких претензий нет. А вот общая прорисовка так себе. Складывается ощущение, что линии проведены дабы обозначить фонарь и на этом все заканчивается. Нет никакой прорисовки кожуха приборного отсека, кожуха цилиндра фонаря, отсутствуют кресло, ИЛС и зеркала. Не отрисовано открытое положение. Никак не показан герметик, а ведь ширина этой полосы между рамой и остеклением "гуляет" по фонарю от 6 до 10 мм (хотя, учитывая общую толщину линий чертежа, - это было бы достаточно проблематично воспроизвести). 

В файлике "details #2A" собственная прорисовка (черным цветом) наложена на закрашенный желтым чертеж В. Глазкова. На раме фонаря присутствуют лючки ( по шесть с каждой стороны). Назначение видится в доступе к петлям на раме и "крюкам" на подфонарке для подгонки и настройки закрытого положения фонаря. Замеры и обзор фотографий позволяют усомниться в положении первого лючка на чертежах из "АиВ".
На эскизах №1 и №2 показаны общие размеры подпружиненной створки, прикрывающей "посадочное гнездо" стремянки и геометрия лючков рамы фонаря.
Теперь ответы на обозначенные вопросы. Вопрос верхний касается формы куска остекления. По крайней мере в верхней части этот кусок достаточно близок к конической поверхности, что хорошо заметно на фото слева. Вопрос нижний касается резервного ПВД. Во-первых, обращает на себя внимание установочный угол (на чертежах В. Глазкова ПВД явно направлен вниз). Во-вторых, на чертежах явно виден компенсатор (местное вздутие на трубке), что опять же, скорее нонсенс. На приведенных фото этот компенсатор отсутствует. Возможно, на каких-то бортах это имеет место быть, но видеть таких не доводилось. Вызывает сомнение и общая форма ПВД и его местоположение (см. фото).

----------


## Skylark

Пункты №3 и №4.

Створка передней ниши шасси и, собственно, стойка...

Но, начну, с файлика "Su-27-details-3+4.jpg". Автор чертежей "забыл" пририсовать штыревую антенну радиокомпаса на "спине" центроплана.

Створка непростая (в плане формы) в "хитром" месте носовой части, там, где плавно изменяются ее наклон и обводы (напомню, 7,5 гр. вниз на обтекателе). Этот "изгиб" - пусть и в искаженном виде - виден в файле "Su-27-details-3+4+.jpg" (картинка "А"). Там же хорошо виден спиртовой бачок. Хотя у меня нет точных данных о его размерах, форма и расположение данной детали на створке в чертежах явно отличаются от того, что видно на фото. Еще один нюанс состоит в том, что створка "висит" на петлях с выносной осью, т.е. при открытии уходит не только вправо по полету, но и несколько вверх. Поскольку форма поверхностей здесь непростая, чтобы створка нигде не цеплялась, видимо, пришлось "играть" наклоном осевой шарниров подвески (на картинке "Su-27-details-3+4.jpg" это заметно). Точно не скажу, но по прикидкам у меня этот угол получился равным 3 гр. вниз. Также видно, что будучи открытой, створка с ее нижним краем находится повыше рулежной фары. В применении к чертежам можно сказать, что задний нижний угол створки стоит на месте, а вот переднюю часть я бы приподнял. Кстати, проекционные размеры створки: ширина - 530 мм, длина - 2460 мм. Еще "напряг" угол наклона рулежной фары. После прикидок по фоткам меня он получается 9 гр. вниз. Такого маленького наклона, как на чертежах видеть не доводилось (но, может и есть такие фары).
Стойки (и передняя, и основные) прорисованы "странновато". В общем и целом все детали, вроде в наличии, но форма - так себе. Добавил фотографий с подробностями по передней стойке. Самый-самый "глюк" видится в неточном расположении по высоте гидроцилиндров управления поворотом относительно оси проушин крепления звена рычажной подвески колеса (см. изображение "Su-27-details-3+4+.jpg" (картинка "D")). На чертежах этот размер порядка 90 мм, по моим прикидкам - 112,5 мм. Эта разница слишком заметна, чтобы ее игнорировать. Прикидывал несколько длиннофокусных фотографий стоек разных бортов - цилиндры эти везде "вылезают", хотя может и такая правда жизни где-то есть.

----------


## Skylark

Поправки к пункту №1:
Нашел ошибку - спешу исправиться...  :Smile: 
Наклон ПВД-18 вниз не 4, а 4,5 градуса. На картинке же "details #1A" этот ПВД отрисован под правильным углом. Единственное, что там не прорисовано точно - это штанга ПВД-18. На реальном самолете она несколько другая. Результат коррекций в прикрепленном файле Su-27-PVD-18.jpg. Кстати, на МиГ-29 стоит такой же ПВД-18, только на другой, более длинной штанге.

Пункт №5.
Корневая часть тормозного щитка. Чертежи не стыкуются с реальными ТЩ. Получается, что щиток несколько короче (я двигал переднюю кромку - задняя стоит точно), у него другие створки, прикрывающие ниши кронштейнов навески щитка (они Уже и трапецивидной формы). Да, и вырезы в обшивке под эти ниши не доходят до стыка. Некоторые замеры этого места представлены в файле Su-27-airbrake.jpg.

----------


## vomit airways

Саша, спасибо, что не забрасываешь тему! К сожалению, мало чем можем помочь, но "продолжения банкета" требуем и ждем всегда! :Smile:  

Еще вопрос - нельзя ли все это еще и с клепом дать. :Rolleyes:  
У нас трумпетеровские модели в 32-ом масштабе, а на строевых машинах даже потайный клеп ой как видать, не говоря уже о "винтах". На фотках, в принципе есть, но очагами - часто не хватает законченной картины по началу и окончанию шва...

----------


## Skylark

Андрей, к сожалению, у меня достаточно фрагментарные данные по клепу (29-му Мигу в этом отношении повезло больше). Больше всего удалось сделать эскизов по носовой части "сушки". Если успею к финишу этой темы, то "прицеплю" носовую часть с линиями силового набора, прорисованными на основе замеров. По остальному "клепу" - увы, информации не много. Надеюсь, прикрепленные файлы как-то помогут...  :Smile: 

p.s. Интересно - это как же надо "пилить" "трумпетера", чтоб выпилить из него модельку, похожую на Су-27?  :Wink:

----------


## Skylark

Пункт №6.
Решетка перепуска ВЗ на чертежах имеет нестандартную форму нижней кромки. Вероятнее всего - это ошибка! Фото стандартного варианта прилагается...

----------


## Kasatka

Саш скопировал тему в раздел моделизма =)

----------


## Nazar

Удалил все сообщения ( крайние пять ) не относящиеся к основной теме ветки.

----------


## Skylark

Пункт №7
Створки подпитки и крышки отсеков привода защитных решеток ВЗ.
В целом, все на месте. Уточнения следующие...

1. В файле *Su-27-intake-details-2.jpg* показаны створки подпитки и некоторые общие размеры этой части ВЗ. Створки на чертежах на месте, но их ширина "гуляет" и они Уже, чем хотелось бы...

2. В файле *Su-27-intake-details-3.jpg* показаны внешние крышки отсеков приводов защитных решеток ВЗ. На чертеже крышки на месте, но общая геометрия представляется лично мне несколько иной. Там, где зеленый фон, крышку надо нарастить, а там, где красный - отрезать (проверено по фотографиям и замерам в ЦМВС).

Пункт №8
Основная стойка шасси.
Здесь два замечания...

1. Почему-то в чертежах отдельно прорисованная стойка на виде "спереди" с косой осью, а на виде сбоку эта часть отсутствует, что не дает возможности "проследить" укладку стойки в нишу.

2. Диск колеса основной стойки на боковой проекции самолета поздних серий прорисован с крышкой вентилятора обдува тормозного барабана раннего образца, на поздних сериях крышки уже другие: и по общей форме, и по вентиляционным отверстиям.
В файле *Su-27-gear-details-1.jpg* слева диск ранних серий, справа - поздних.

----------


## Skylark

Вопрос "на фоне гребней"...
... можно отнести к показу мотогондол на видах справа-слева, снизу. Во-первых, гребни прикрывают часть люков, которые никак не представлены на боковых проекциях (с минимальными искажениями), но прорисованы на виде снизу. Во-вторых, не показаны внутренние части мотогондол в боковых проекциях, также имеющие целый ряд люков. Если бы я не знал о спешке в подготовке чертежей, пришлось бы назвать такой подход в подаче материала "странным" (у Алексея Михеева и Павла Теплова прорисовки мотогондол вышеуказанным недостатком не страдают). Надеюсь, в будущем автор устранит свою очевидную недоработку.

Пункт №9
Радиопрозрачная законцовка килей.
Здесь "забыты" все нюансы в крепеже законцовки, профилированной накладки и винтов крепления антенн (файл Su-27-fin-details-1.jpg)

В файле Su-27-CS-error.jpg показана ошибка в сечении "Г" (по словам автора - это сбой при импорте данных). Явной "вмятины" в нижней части наплыва не наблюдается.

Также "в довесок" основные размеры конуса из параллельной "модельной" ветки... http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...8&d=1241040357

----------


## Skylark

Пункт №10.
Положение соплового аппарата двигателя пришлось передвинуть назад примерно на 45-50 мм. Новое положение совпадает с чертежом из статьи в журнале "САПР и графика" (апрель/99), где имеются несколько проекций Су-27. Пропорции двух внешних поясов створок также видоизменены и добавлен внутренний пояс створок, который "забыт" на чертежах ("АиВ"). 
Все изменения показаны в файле Su-27-engine-position.jpg

Напоследок, как и обещал, представляю боковую проекцию с частичной прорисовкой линий силового набора и всеми изменениями по чертежам о которых здесь писал выше (Su27-frames-1.jpg). Конечно же, это далеко не финальный вариант... Работа продолжается...

----------


## kfmut

Приветствую!

Во-первых, ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за очень нужный труд!

Во-вторых, раз задавать вопросы можно;-), то проясните пожалуйста вопрос с длиной "сушки": в крайнем спецвыпуске АиВ длина с(!) ПВД указана 21935, но если пересчитать в масштаб чертежа(полагаю 72-ой), то аккурат получается что это длина БЕЗ ПВД. Где  истина? Ах да, с размахом всё нормально...

----------


## Lelick009

Skylark, интересует, так сказать практическая сторона:
Ты, конкретный пластик хочешь подогнать под истинную геометрию, или вопрос принципа - сделать достоверные чертежи.

К чему вопрос: геометрия часто менялась в процессе выпуска (думаю и сейчас вносятся изменения) какая серия, тебя больше всего интересует?

Может смогу чем помочь

----------


## zagvik

Действительно вопрос по длине су-27 - 21,935 фигурируе, как длина с ПВДт и в Аэроплане "н"-года выпуска.

----------


## Skylark

2 kfmut
Рад, если смог чем-то помочь!
Полная длина Су-27 без ПВД: 21935 мм.
В публикацию АиВ "вкралась" ошибка.  :Cool: 

2 Lelick009
К пластику "остыл". По крайней мере пока. Чертежами занимаюсь давно, со школы. Общая геометрия серийных Су-27 не менялась никак, а серии интересуют все.  :Smile:

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

> Пункт №6.
> Решетка перепуска ВЗ на чертежах имеет нестандартную форму нижней кромки. Вероятнее всего - это ошибка! Фото стандартного варианта прилагается...


Стоит добавить, что с внутренней стороны заборников эти решетки имеют другую форму, чем с внешней.

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Кстати, на чертеже Глазкова нарисована передняя створка шасси от ранних серий с отдельной нашлепкой под обтекатель подкоса. На поздних - есть почти незаметная выштамповка меньшего размера в этом месте.

----------


## Joden

очень интересная в плане информации тема!

Я начал делать 3D модель Су-27УБ, все перечисленные вами источники есть, НО, проекционные чертежи чертежами, а ведь они мало дают понять форму такой сложной геометрии ... честно, я за основу взял PKL т.к. в нем приведено наибольшее количество сечений самолета, к слову сказать не совпадающие с их же боковыми проекциями :(

У меня вот такие вопросы:
- насколько точны сечения в том же АиВ, например ?
- правильно ли я понял, что основные отличия 27 и УБ находятся в верхней передней части (извините, не силён авиатерминами) и можно считать мотогондолы, крылья и хвостовое оперение у них идентичными с единственной поправкой на площадь и конструкцию килей ?? а ПВД, носовой обтекатель как на "базовом" 27 ?

----------


## Skylark

*Joden*

Приветствую. На первый Ваш вопрос ответы есть в этой "ветке" ("в обводах и сечениях графика из АиВ очень точна").

По второму вопросу Вы все сами правильно поняли...  :Smile: 
Добавлю: у Су-27 и Су-27УБ еще и наплывы одинаковы.

----------


## Любомирский

Давеча рассматривал фото Су-27СМ с МАКСа, и возникли вопросы: 
Что это за "коробочка" перед ОЛС? 
И второй вопрос по пластине на ВЗ (не знаю как правильно называется) - на этом самолете ее нет. Вместо нее идет простая накладка с выштамповкой. Вопрос в чем - почему убрали "пластину", а если и убрали, то зачем осталась выштамповка?

Фото отсюда: http://walkarounds.scalemodels.ru/v/..._1950/su-27sm/

----------


## Антон

> Давеча рассматривал фото Су-27СМ с МАКСа, и возникли вопросы: 
> Что это за "коробочка" перед ОЛС?


дефлектор ОЛС

----------


## Любомирский

Так, с дефлектором ясно, спасибо, буду дальше читать. 
Осталось только прояснить ситуацию со второй деталью.

----------


## Sanych62

> Осталось только прояснить ситуацию со второй деталью.


 На Су-27 там были обтекатели приёмных антенн СПО-15 "Берёза".
 Может на СМах "Берёзу" чем-то заменили?

----------


## Любомирский

Уже что-то. сейчас посмотрю что поставили на СМ. спасибо!

----------


## Антон

> На Су-27 там были обтекатели приёмных антенн СПО-15 "Берёза".
>  Может на СМах "Берёзу" чем-то заменили?


Там СПО "Пастель".Датчики находятся на передней кромке крыла(как у Су33).

----------


## An-Z

Ага, на Су-27СМ обтекатели на ВЗ исчезли, появились антенны на отклоняемом носке крыла

----------


## Любомирский

Ага, все вижу, спасибо, выяснил ситуацию!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Приветствую. в обводах и сечениях графика из АиВ очень точна.Добавлю: у Су-27 и Су-27УБ еще и наплывы одинаковы.


Уважаемый  Skylark, уже год, как мы не имеем удовольствия видеть Ваши работы по Су-27, да и по другим машинам.  В Ваших постах было очень много полезной информации. Очень жаль, что Вы пропали с этого форума. Не планируете вернуться? Или Вы "засекретили" Ваши наработки? Чем закончились Ваши работы по Су-27? 
 С уважением.

----------


## Skylark

*2 FLOGGER*
Приветствую! Вы не совсем правы, относительно недавно я выкладывал боковые проекции по Су-17М4 (1/72 Су-17М3Р от ЮМТК). Да и на форум заглядываю регулярно... :) Конкретика по самолетам требует тщательной проверки, поэтому я не в состоянии часто выдавать ее "на гора". По Су-27 есть определенные наработки, но они уже не совсем укладываются в "первое приближение". По мере готовности постараюсь выкладывать новые нюансы по технике, их немало...

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Skylark, я знаю, что Вы бываете на форумах, на Скале, в частности. Я только спросил, как продвигается Ваша работа по СУ-27? Т. к. прошел уже год, я думал, что она уже закончена. Еще я имел в виду узнать, не забросили ли Вы СУ-27? Потому что не видать на форуме тех немногих, кто год-два назад извещали нас о начале работы в 3D со всеми подробностями (не знаю, как правильно назвать эту работу: черчение, проектирование, конструирование?).

----------


## Skylark

*2 FLOGGER*

Работа над 3D-моделью перешла в разряд долгостроев по ряду причин. Приходится искать свободное время, а его немного. Определенная работа ведется. Например, после замеров воздухозаборников, крыла и центропланной части реального самолета полностью переделываются соответствующие куски модели. Кое-что из замеченных нюансов конструкции в скором времени здесь появится...

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо. Но я вообще и не знал, что Вы заняты 3D моделью. я имел в виду не Вас.

----------


## romeoferrari

Саша привет. Как успехи?
Я уже немного продвинулся в твердотельном проектирование.
http://litnik.in.ua/forum/index.php?...34454#msg34454

----------


## loong

Могу помочь в моделировании 3D моделей.
Только я очень близко знаком с CATIA в СолидВорксе я не работаю.
Если нужна помощь пишите могу отмоделить ....

----------

